
Customizing Your Bash Prompt  - gklein
http://blog.twistedcode.org/2008/03/customizing-your-bash-prompt.html
======
D9u
There are all sorts of easy to use online prompt generators.

[http://xta.github.io/HalloweenBash/](http://xta.github.io/HalloweenBash/)

[https://ddg.gg/?q=bash+prompt+generator](https://ddg.gg/?q=bash+prompt+generator)

But it's not so difficult to customize your prompt yourself. Read the man page
for whichever shell you're using. I don't care for any of that oh-my-zsh, or
powerline stuff, etc.

Back in the early 1990's, when I did most of my work in MS-DOS, I used
ANSI.SYS and escape sequences to add colors, info, and positioning, and the
same basics still apply in most of today's Unix-like systems.

------
joeblau
I've gone with Powerline, here is a sample[1]. I like it because it shows me
what branch I'm on when I'm inside a git repo and whether or not I need to
commit. The theme I'm using is Tomorrow Night Bright[2].

[1] - [http://i.imgur.com/86B9B5N.png](http://i.imgur.com/86B9B5N.png)

[2] - [https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-
theme](https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme)

~~~
dcope
Wow, that's quite busy. Have you checked out `tmux-powerline`? I know it's
deprecated but it still works very well.

Here's a screenshot of my setup for reference:
[http://cl.ly/image/3m2k1p1T2S2Y](http://cl.ly/image/3m2k1p1T2S2Y)

~~~
joeblau
I haven't checked that out, but I definitely will. What happens when you go
into a directory that's very deep in the tree?

~~~
dcope
The working directory will be truncated with ellipses a specified length. The
default is 40 but it, of course, can be changed. :)

[https://github.com/erikw/tmux-
powerline/blob/master/segments...](https://github.com/erikw/tmux-
powerline/blob/master/segments/pwd.sh#L7)

------
planckscnst
If you're interested in oh-my-zsh-style themes and plugins for bash, checkout
bashit.

[https://github.com/revans/bash-it](https://github.com/revans/bash-it)

